# Female PNG Taipan for sale



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

UK captive bred female Papuan Taipan,_ Oxyuranus scutellatus canni_, for sale. Just over 4ft in length, feeding and shedding well. £300










Of course, these are serious snakes for serious keepers, so experienced people only please.

DWA/PS licence required.

Cheers, Tom


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

She's gorgeous, Tom!

Born at you're facility?


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Shes stunning but I dont think im crazy enough to buy anything that could kill me in minutes :whistling2:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Some people are though.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Great looking snake good luck with the sale


----------

